# A new way to make citrus supremes



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.cookingissues.com/2010/03/23/enzymatic-peeling-hell-yes/

OMG OMG OMG YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

That is very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I think enzyme peeled segments look a lot better then knife cut supremes. Plus it's much much faster if you need to make them in quantity.



Trying to find a source for the enzymes though. Seems like most of them only package for the industrial market, with the smallest size being 25 liters or something like that. Maybe I can get a sample. Heard a rumor that brew supply places carry pectinases, so I will have to try it out.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very impressive. But for all time and labor could be price prohibitive.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

chefedb said:


> Very impressive. But for all time and labor could be price prohibitive.


Nah. It's a soak and rinse procedure. The pith just sloughs off after treatment. You get those high quality segments, but ALSO high quality pith.

Found some online wine and beer suppliers that sell a type of pectinase. Dunno if that will work right. The stuff I've read about enzymatic peeling used PeelZym, or a mix of Pectinex Smash XXL and Pectinex Ultra SP-L. As far as I can tell, the pectinase I found is similar in function to Pectinex Smash, either way, it's cheap enough to buy on a lark. ~8 bucks a pound, and you only need a few grams of it per treatment. Also going to see if I can get some samples. Hopefully I can score some invertase too.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

THETIN COOK  Do you know how canned fuit ids peeled here in USA?


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

I would very much like to know how it is done if you would be so kind ChefEdB.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Two  different ways. 1 with live steam and then cold water.  The other dipped in a lye bath solution then rinsed with cold water. Many years ago I went on a field trip to a company in Jersey called John Sexton,They showed us a film of their different approaches.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

Interesting, Thanks!


----------

